# tne in oil/test susp



## warlord (May 10, 2011)

Anybody here tried to brew tne in oil or test susp at 200mg/ml yet?


----------



## warlord (Jun 6, 2011)

bump


----------



## warlord (Jan 13, 2013)

bumping this dead topic been searching for more then a year and still no luck


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 13, 2013)

No I have not... I couldn't get prop to hold at 150 without major pip. I think 200 tne would take a bunch of solvents.


----------



## irish_2003 (Jan 13, 2013)

who's tne? this is the section for research chemicals not gear


----------



## warlord (Jan 13, 2013)

irish_2003 said:


> who's tne? this is the section for research chemicals not gear


oh ok can you move the thread please


----------



## warlord (Jan 13, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> No I have not... I couldn't get prop to hold at 150 without major pip. I think 200 tne would take a bunch of solvents.


message me


----------



## irish_2003 (Jan 13, 2013)

warlord said:


> oh ok can you move the thread please



whoever is the mods for this section can do it...i don't have mod ability for the whole board


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 13, 2013)

Jesus. Getting it to hold at 100 is hard enough. I wouldn't ever want it at 200. The pip would be stupid.


----------



## warlord (Jan 13, 2013)

Tne 
200mg/ml
18ml 20 grams
2mL BA (2%)
20mL BB (20%)
25mlguia (25%)
35mlThe rest EO

i might do this but i'm not sure if i want to keep BB at 20%


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 14, 2013)

I'd raise the BB up and maybe go straight EO. I'd be surprised if that held at 200.


----------



## warlord (Jan 14, 2013)

SloppyJ said:


> I'd raise the BB up and maybe go straight EO. I'd be surprised if that held at 200.


Im using straight eo no other oils i was thinking about lowering the bb and raising the eo or Guaiacol


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 14, 2013)

warlord said:


> Im using straight eo no other oils i was thinking about lowering the bb and raising the eo or Guaiacol


I did not use much that guaiacol. I'm very sensitive to guaiacol. It leaves me crippled for a week.  I made prop at 3% ba and 22% bb. And it did not hold at 150. So I added bb at .5ml at a time to see if it would hold.  I think I had to add another 2 ml bb. Making the percentage closer to 27%. It sucked to inject. I put it in my box for a rainy desperate day. I looked at it a couple of months ago after letting it sit for the better part of a year. It crashed.
i honestly think your chasing a painful batch.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 14, 2013)

If you're using straight EO, then if you raise that, your mg/ml ratio will go down. I forgot how I got it to hold at 100mg/ml but I know I used around 2%ba around 25%bb. Also some guiacol and I split the EO/GSO 50/50. It still crashed if you let it sit too long. TNE is a PITA.


----------



## warlord (Jan 14, 2013)

See the thing is i've made it at 100mg/ml no issues with pain or anything but I'm actaully kind of worried to use that much Guaiacol. Highest ive ever seen anybody use is like 10-15% and my crazy ass is going to use 25%


----------

